# what is more efficient at killing????



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I've heard from many people that well placed arrows are more efficient at killing deer then bullets are. What do you think and why? Does a well placed broadhead cause more terminal damage then a bullet?


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i believe that a well placed arrow can do more damage. When my party goes out rifle hunting we have 12 guys walking cattail sloughs so with them getting up 5 ft. in front of you gives both of you enough adrenaline to keep on going with tired legs or wounded. The first bow kill i had didnt go but 10 yards when i smacked her right in the heart. I think that with a good broadhead with a large cutting diameter are more efficient than gun shot deer with adrenaline. The sound of a bow must not be something thats gets that adrenaline going.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

On a good hit there is no difference, but on a bad hit the broadhead cuts very cleanly and it is much easier for the deer to recover. Thats the critical difference. Gunshot wounds are very ragged and the shock to surrounding tissue destroys it and invites infection.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

It depends on what you are shooting as well. I'm sure a 50 cal. rifle will do much more damage then an arrow. Unless we're talking black powder rifles. I've taken three deer now with a 50 cal black powder. Not one of my kills was there a decent exit wound. As a matter of fact, on my largest of the three kills, my brother found the bullet lodged in between the deer's hide and a rib. I have also taken deer with my 270 and taken them down on the run. I can recall four deer I shot on the run that just piled up and didn't move an inch. But we should assume that there are some constants such as comparing shooting a deer from 30 yards with a bow to shooting a deer 100 yards with a 270 with both deer standing not expecting the shot and the shot being a lung shot. I believe the arrow will be a much better kill due to the fact that the deer knows something happened, but he's not sure just what. Thus his adrenalin will not be pushing as much as if he were to hear a loud gunshot. But a well placed shot with the rifle to the shoulder will drop the deer in his tracks. It's basically a toss up that depends on the situation.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Not to mention a balistic tip, that rips everything apart.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I've heard that when a deer is running it will pump blood faster. If this is true then why would a deers adrenaline have anything to do with the kill other then the fact that it will be farther away from where it had been shot. Won't the kill still be fast due to loss of blood and oxygen. Deer can run a great distance in a matter of seconds so just because a deer is farther away, does it mean that it took longer to die? I'm not too sure about this, its just a question.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I alsxo agree about balistic tips. What an inredible expansion!!!!!


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

incredible expansion but half a deer! Not doubt that a gun has more knockdown power. The noise is something that many deer can relate to hunting year after year so adrenaline is something that makes me think that deer are so fooled by the thwak of a bow versus the loud crack of a rifle.


----------

